# NWSA: Newscorp.



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm thinking this could be worth a short term short. So much bad press at the minute. Other people think the share has some way to drop. FBI investigation launched into 911 victims phone hacking. 

Surely news can't get much worse than that?


----------



## Abha (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in the opposite camp

News Corp is the 2011 BP.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)




----------

